

Happy Leap Day - The Science of Leap Time - edw519
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2008/02/28/714273.aspx

======
Tygerdave
They didn't mention the effect that this has on Programmer Day! The 256th day
of the year comes on September 12th this year, but we're programmers so I
guess we should expect some special cases, yes?

------
markdionne
If your wristwatch tells the date, check it today! (Or tomorrow. Will it even
let you set today's date? Mine did.)

